# Twisted Sweet gum stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Twisted Sweet gum walking stick with lots of colors going to add a paracord wrap handle later boiled linseed oil and lacquer finish. I cut this one 50” long a little shorter than my normal length stick I think I’m going to keep this one to walk around town.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking good thus far. Should be a great looking stick when you're done.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice one, Randy!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

l really like the twisties :thumbsu: Definitely going to be a keeper!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick Randy!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice stick and finish Randy.


----------

